# Hydraulic steering, helm, cable issue?



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have Uflex hydraulic steering for my Suzuki outboard with mechanical controls. I also have a titling helm. The helm and steering cables were replaced just 3 years ago.

The boat has been sitting about 2 months. When I took it out yesterday, I encountered a new problem I've never felt before:

The steering is smooth and effortless turning to the right. When I turn left, there is initial resistance that gives way with more effort and then it rotates about 2-3" and then encounters resistance again. I can turn the wheel full-left but it will "ratchet" every 2-3".

Obviously, something is going on. The only think I can come up with binding somewhere. Before I drop it off for 2 weeks to wait on 2 hours of shop labor.... any idea what causes this?

I do have a new trailer that is lower and it requires me to Jack the motor higher on the trailer in order to put a brace in there over the tilt ram for support. I'm wondering if tilting the motor too far has damaged a steering cable?


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Air bubbles in the helm/hydraulic fluid line possibly? Not sure how they would get in there but it sounds like maybe you could bleed them out for a cheap fix before taking to the shop?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

RennieRae said:


> Air bubbles in the helm/hydraulic fluid line possibly? Not sure how they would get in there but it sounds like maybe you could bleed them out for a cheap fix before taking to the shop?


I thought of that too. Would it only affect turning left and not right?


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> I thought of that too. Would it only affect turning left and not right?


I don't know that answer but can give you a very confident "maybe"  I just know that when I installed one on a previous boat (10 years ago), it made that skip/grind feel until I had bled all of the bubbles out over the span of 48 hours and several attempts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Steering cables don’t use hydraulic fluid. Am I misreading this?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Steering cables don’t use hydraulic fluid. Am I misreading this?


You're right, I had the helm and throttle cables replaced. Memory is getting foggy in my old age.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

It could be bubbles in the left side hydraulic line. Or maybe som sticking on the cylinder itself from sitting. I would shoot some wd-40 on the cylinder parts that are exposed when turned lock to lock. Then turn back and forth and see if it works it's way loose. If air got in the lines something is leaking and your gonna end up at the shop anyway.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hydraulic steering is far superior to mechanical steering (you know the one with cables instead of hoses like hydraulic...) but that said, it's not fool-proof and will need some maintenance from time to time.. Here are some of the things I'd look for while waiting to see a pro... The very first -and something maybe only a high end user might face is simply your fittings (where the hoses hook up to the ram bolted to the front of your motor..) check to make sure they're properly tight.... I had a loose one a while back and nearly lost my steering before I found it and tightened it back up (and then had the fun of cleaning up the fluid off the rear interior deck..). If you have a loose fitting anywhere you'll end up with air in your system (and there goes your nice smooth steering until new fluid is added - and the system is properly bled to free it from air pockets...). Next check your ram (the nice shiny metal bar that goes in and out as you turn your wheel) to see that it has a bit of grease coating it.... Neglect that and you'll end up with a pitted ram which will gradually lose fluid until things aren't working properly, and along the way your entire ram will need to be either replaced or re-built (another of those "ask me how I know" deals...). If you keep the ram properly coated with a very light film of grease or oil it won't corrode on you and you'll have years of good service with it.. 

Like I said these are just a few of things you can check yourself while waiting on a pro to check out your system and make it right if it needs repair or maintenance...

Good luck and post up whatever is found - and the fix if possible...

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------

